# Key Lime Pie! A Pictorial Journey...



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jul 1, 2020)

*Key Lime Pie*








​Key Lime Pie is probably my absolute favorite pie.  Not sure how that came to be, but it's hard to beat a Good Key Lime Pie!  I logged on to the youtubes recently and saw a video for Key Lime Pie, which lead to a wormhole of watching recipes.  I have eaten a lot of Key Lime Pie over the years, but never actually made one.  After having some good ones and bad ones I was always tepid on trying my own.  Armed with lots of videos and recipes I settled in on this one as a good starting point:

Key Lime Pie:

Crust​
1 Package Biscoff Cookies (8.8 oz)​
4 Tbsp Unsalted Butter, melted​

Filling​
3 Egg Yolks​
2 tsp Key Lime Zest (I just did 3 Key Limes)​
21 oz Sweetened Condensed Milk​
2/3 Cup Key Lime Juice​

Whipped Topping​
1 Cup Heavy Cream​
3 Tbsp Powdered Sugar​
1 Tsp Vanilla Extract​









Start out by processing the Biscoff Cookies via food processor, blender, or rolling pin and bag.  Mix in the melted butter and mix til combined.








Using a measuring cup or glass, flatten the crust on the bottom and sides.  I had some thin spots but still worked great.  Bake this crust at 350°F for 10 minutes.









Start the filling by combining the yolks and Key Lime zest and mixing for a good minute.
















Measure out 21 oz of Sweetened Condensed Milk and add to the mixer bowl
















Squeeze enough Key Limes for 2/3 Cup of juice










Incorporate the Key Lime Juice into the filling mix and then dump into cooked crust









Bake at 350°F for 8-10 minutes until it just sets.  It should have just a little jiggle to it still.  Let it cool on the counter for awhile before refrigeration.









If we've come this far, why not make our own whipped topping?!  Add contents to the mixer bowl and whip on high speed til soft peaks form.  This took me two tries honestly.  The first batch went too far and was no good.  I stepped the next batch in 15-30 second increments until I was happy.  Also, put your mixing bowl and whisk in the freezer for a little bit prior to making.  This will help speed up the process.









Soft-ish peak









Top the Pie as desired.  I originally wanted to do fancy dollops, but the zip-lock bag method wasn't working so good.  I ended up just loading it up and smoothing it out a bit.









Place in the fridge for a minimum of 4 hours, best overnight











Truth be told, I sliced after 4 hours because I was craving this bad!  The pie was not fully "set" and was waaaay better the next day (texture wise).  Not that this was bad, but making a day ahead is highly recommended.


This was not the best Key Lime Pie I've had, but this was near the top and made me really happy!  The Crust is amazing.  Biscoff cookies are an awesome upgrade over graham crackers.  The spice and sugar profile are amazing and go great with the tartness of the pie.  The pie itself was what I was hoping for.  The Key Limes are a must.  They are stronger in smell, higher acidity, and just pack more tart flavor.  The wife is not the biggest sour fan and was a bit taken back by it on first bite.  The Sugary whipped topping helps to balance it out with the crust.

For me, this was a bit heavy on the whipped cream but the tartness still shined through.  The wife suggested next time to make the whipped cream sweeter haha.  I think a sweeter whipped cream in smaller portion may work.  This pie did not last but a few days.  and I'm pretty sure I had all but a couple slices   

I'm not sure what to tweak really, but for my tastes, next time I'll try:

More Lime Zest in the filling and maybe a dusting on top of final pie
Less Whipped Cream, or place in decorative dollops vice full coverage
Better Crust Spreading/evenness
Make a day ahead


Anyways, this was just my journey the other day and wanted to share.

Cheers Y'all!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 1, 2020)

Looks good from the North East Zach. I'm not much of a dessert eater, but I'd be more then happy to taste a slice. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jul 1, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks good from the North East Zach. I'm not much of a dessert eater, but I'd be more then happy to taste a slice.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris




Thanks Chris.  I'm already craving another slice here!


----------



## udaman (Jul 1, 2020)

Looks delicious 
I love key lime pie


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jul 1, 2020)

udaman said:


> Looks delicious
> I love key lime pie




Thanks!  There's always room for Key Lime Pie in my stomach.  Kinda like Jello or Ice Cream haha.


----------



## xray (Jul 1, 2020)

Zach, I want a slice now damnit! Key lime pie is my absolute favorite dessert, hands down!!!

I have a recipe I use that calls for sour cream in place of the eggs. I make that one because it’s less of a fuss.

Love it!


----------



## gburg tyrell (Jul 1, 2020)

That look FANTASTIC!! Going to try this for sure


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 1, 2020)

Looks freakin awesome! Love some key lime pie and the crust doesn't seem like a big deal to make either. Will give it a shot. Big LIKE man!


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jul 1, 2020)

xray said:


> Zach, I want a slice now damnit! Key lime pie is my absolute favorite dessert, hands down!!!
> 
> I have a recipe I use that calls for sour cream in place of the eggs. I make that one because it’s less of a fuss.
> 
> Love it!



Thanks!  The Sour Cream sounds like it would add another kick to it!  May have to try and incorporate some next time!



gburg tyrell said:


> That look FANTASTIC!! Going to try this for sure



Thanks!  It was really good for a first go and choosing recipes randomly haha.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jul 1, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> View attachment 451864
> 
> 
> Looks freakin awesome! Love some key lime pie and the crust doesn't seem like a big deal to make either. Will give it a shot. Big LIKE man!




Thanks!







Do it!  Was pretty easy overall to make.  The waiting overnight is the hardest part!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jul 1, 2020)

Wow great job Zach!

Looks mighty fine from here.

BIG LIKE!

John


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jul 1, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Wow great job Zach!
> 
> Looks mighty fine from here.
> 
> ...



Thanks John!  I thought it was a pretty successful attempt!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 1, 2020)

I LOVE Key Lime Pie Zach, so if I can ever find some Key Limes, I'll give this a whirl.
We like our whipped cream sweet--I generally add 1/2 cup of regular sugar to 1 cup of whipping cream.
That pie would last, at best, 2 days at our house.
Gary


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jul 1, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> I LOVE Key Lime Pie Zach, so if I can ever find some Key Limes, I'll give this a whirl.
> We like our whipped cream sweet--I generally add 1/2 cup of regular sugar to 1 cup of whipping cream.
> That pie would last, at best, 2 days at our house.
> Gary




Thanks Gary!  I was happy to find them after deciding I wanted some, so that worked out!  I'm currently looking for smaller pie pans and may be reattempting this one again soon...

I'll have to try upping the sugar (the wife will like that) and getting a better ratio of pie to topping.


----------



## BigW. (Jul 1, 2020)

Look great.  For folks that have a hard time getting Key Limes, my new go to pie is Sour Orange Pie,  Found the recipe from America's Test kitchen.  Several versions avail with google search.  I guess it is more Northern Florida's version but it is splendid.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jul 1, 2020)

BigW. said:


> Look great.  For folks that have a hard time getting Key Limes, my new go to pie is Sour Orange Pie,  Found the recipe from America's Test kitchen.  Several versions avail with google search.  I guess it is more Northern Florida's version but it is splendid.




That sounds look it would be good! Off to the YouTubes again! haha.


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 1, 2020)

Wow, that looks amazing....  Well done sir!

JC


----------



## Steve H (Jul 1, 2020)

That is one great looking pie. point!


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jul 1, 2020)

JC in GB said:


> Wow, that looks amazing....  Well done sir!
> 
> JC



Thanks JC!



Steve H said:


> That is one great looking pie. point!



Thanks Steve!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 1, 2020)

"This was not the best Key Lime Pie I've had, but this was near the top and made me really happy!"

I bet it did Zach, about the best looking one ever seen, big Like! RAY


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jul 1, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> "This was not the best Key Lime Pie I've had, but this was near the top and made me really happy!"
> 
> I bet it did Zach, about the best looking one ever seen, big Like! RAY




Thanks Ray! I'm sure there are way better recipes out there, but this one hit my taste buds the right way.  Appreciate it!


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jul 1, 2020)

I did just find these at the store.  Mini pie plates. If only I had another bag of key limes... Hmmm...


----------



## Hijack73 (Sep 17, 2020)

Love me some key lime pie.  I follow the same basic recipe but I sometimes make it into a citrus pie.  I use 1/2 key lime juice, 1/2 lemon.  I tried a bit of orange juice once  - and that I didn't care for as much.

I use straight heavy cream without sugar to top with.  Whip it in my blender for a few seconds and only enough for the slice (usually a pretty big slice lol - I don't eat sweets often but when I do I get all the craving out at once) as the homemade whipped cream will get a tick runny before I can eat what I want of the pie.   

I've made it before with regular limes when I couldn't get key limes and it's not quite the same.  The zest is ridiculously important.  Nellie and Joe's brand juice is acceptable in my opinion but you need at least a couple of key limes for the zest.


----------



## GATOR240 (Sep 17, 2020)

Very nice job Misplaced! Not a sweet eater, but this is my all time favorite dessert.


----------

